# WHat size nozzles should i use?



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

Hiya,
I basically had the snow performance stage 2 kit for my car:
_This kit uses manifold boost pressure to determine when and how much fluid to inject. Proportionally injecting according to boost pressure gives the most accurate delivery of water-methanol and allows the most cooling and performance improvement over the widest range. More power and driveability is the result. It can be used on any forced induction engine: carbureted, fuel injected, turbocharged, positive displacement or centrifugal blowers. The most suitable are the centrifugal supercharged and turbocharged engines, as they build boost is a more progressive manner concerning water-methanol injection. The positive displacement blower engines will work, but it might take more work to dial in the delivery. For higher boost applications (over 25psi), the controller can be upgraded to our VC100 unit. Now with Lifetime Warranty - please see details.
Kit includes:
• 150+ PSI High Volume Pump
• 3 Quart Reservoir 
• Digital Variable Controller
• 2 Nozzles To Cover a Wide Range of Horsepower
• All Required Hardware Needed For Installation
• Comprehensive Instructions_








but have recently bought the labonte motorsport vcs3g 3d injection controller:
_
Description:
The VCS3G from Labonte MotorSports is not just an injection controller. It is a fueling computer for water-methanol injection systems. The advanced control algorithm was developed through rigorous engineering and dyno testing to deliver precise control of injection. Delivering the right quantity at the right time leads to maximum horse power and detonation control from an injection system.

Features:
• User friendly-system "tunes" itself. Simply enter pump type, boost start point, nozzle size, and approx HP - and the correct injection quantity is configured from the units 3D injection algorithm
• True 3D injection control based on engine fueling and boost pressure for maximum power and the most accurate injection at all times
• Injection Fail Safe input displays actual injection qty on screen and warns if injection goes below set-point for enhanced reliability
• Adjustable on-the-fly for additional fine tuning (+ or - of the injection map) from the drivers seat
• Internal MAP Sensor reads 0-30psi
• Fluid Level switch input and warning indicator/beeper
• Advance LCD and touch screen control panel allows easy setup, tuning and monitoring of system, all on the fly in real-time
• Displays Injector Duty Cycle, Boost (psi/bar), % water-methanol injectoin, warning indicators for low-flow or low fluid level (with optional upgrades)
• Extensive System Diagnostics for error free usability
• Peak & Hold displays Max Boost, IDC and Injection
• Additional 12V output signal for running nitrous, etc.
• Includes: Dash Display Module w/mounting bracket, engine bay injection controller, Laptop cable to update flash memory, wire harnesses for complete install._

This is on my vw mk4 r32 which has been turbod with the stage 2 eip kit but has now got the propper mapping from the vr6 specialist in holland and upgraded to the stage 3 kit running 630cc injectors








Now i have blitz sbc boost controller which can change the boost from 1 bar up to 1.75 bar or above (max i would want to run would be around 1.85/1.9). This also gives me a power output figure, but this may be a little off. Now at 1 bar it reckons it runs 500bhp and 1.5 around the 575 mark. Now i dont have a dyno output (becuase the garage i go to the dyno wont work on r32s for some reason?) but these figures have also been confirmed as right by the vr6 specialists. 
At the moment i run a single nozzle which is a 625ml and this goe in just above the throttle body.
So i am just wondering a few things:
1 - would be be beneficial to cooling to run a extra nozzle just after the intercooler?
2 - would another nozzle configuration be better?
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## pommeinzennor (Apr 3, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: WHat size nozzles should i use? (pommeinzennor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pommeinzennor* »_
So i am just wondering a few things:
1 - would be be beneficial to cooling to run a extra nozzle just after the intercooler?
2 - would another nozzle configuration be better?


Check out this post by Scott Williams from USRT, might help you out...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_First of all, the major benefits that you get from WAI are tied to the evaporation of fluid. That atomized fluid (usually 50/50 water/methanol) evaporates at a particular rate (depending on a bunch of variables that we needn't discuss right now). So, the distance that the nozzle is from the engine dictates how much of the stuff is fully evaporated by the time it gets from the nozzle to the combustion chamber. Ideally, you size the nozzles for maximum cooling and octane boost.
Spraying far from the engine (e.g. just AFTER the IC) allows for maximum evaporation and thusly maximum cooling. Most of that spray will have turned to steam by the time it reaches the throttle body. So, it does little to suppress detonation.
Conversely, spraying very close to the engine (e.g. just after the throttle body) does little to cool since most of the droplets do not have the chance to evaporate. However, they change from liquid to gas in the cylinders which = maximum octane boost/detonation suppression.
You can certainly place a single nozzle mid way between the IC and the TB for a compromise of both cooling and detonation suppression. It works GREAT. However, it won't work as well as 2 nozzles placed at extreme ends of the intake piping. The longer the intake pipes the more dramatic the effect.


----------

